

Warn HN: Paypal is completely down this morning - blasdel

Paypal has been flaky and crashing all morning, random 500 errors for authenticated pages. Around 10:45AM PDT paypal.com was changed to read:<p><pre><code>  We're sprucing things up right now, but we should be done by 11:20AM PDT.

  Want the details? Checkout the PayPal Announcement Board.
  http://announcements.paypal.com/us/</code></pre>
======
blasdel
I can at least log in again now, the last payment we got was at 10:03 AM PDT.

Their Web UI has changed, this looks like it was an iteration that turned into
a cascading failure...

------
blasdel
Hilariously, this morning is one of two times a year that the nonprofit I
freelance for normally does $25k+ in Paypal transactions.

